# Do FH's get lonely??



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm just wondering if fish need company like we do. My FH has been by himself for over a month, i've tried puttin my new pike in there and that didn't go so well, and I tried my Blood Parrot, and same effect :? Can 2 FH get along in a 50g?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

No, not even one flower horn can live in a 50g.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

See that doesn't make sense, there is no reason 1 can't live in there. It may not grow like it would after awhile, but for right now its grown more than 2 inches in 2 months. *** seen many oscars for example that were 10" or bigger in a 55g and live for 10+ yrs.....


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Just because they physically can does not mean they should be forced to.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I've got mine in a 40g right now. She won't stay there forever but for now it's working out just fine. My female shares her tank with a -bigger than she is- rhino pleco. They seem to get along quite well so far. I expect as she grows this will change so I'm always on the look out for any ripped fins on the pleco. Maybe a different "type" of fish would make a better companion for yours. I would also suggest rearranging the tank before introducing any fish to it.

I know Gage keeps a FH and an oscar together in a 90g....

Got any pics?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

actually i have 2 larger flowerhorns with my oscar for now, all bout the same size, they co-exist fine, but back to the point.

do NOT put anything else with the flowerhorn in your 50g, heck, i wouldnt even put the flowerhorn in the 50g, you know a full grown flowerhorn can get anywhere from 12-16" on average? the largest recorded flowerhorn on record is a Golden Base flowerhorn at 23", so size varies, but at VERY least it will get 12", in other words to large for a 50, itll be fine for now, but i can 100% guarantee it will be excessively cramped when the flowerhorn grows, you will see.

also, i assume when you say it didnt go well, he killed them, is that not a sign that he doesnt want tankmates? all the flowerhorns i own are tolerant of tankmates, obviously yours isnt, so why force it?

eventually id like to upgrade my tank to a larger as i feel it will be to small for a single flowerhorn, but it is easier said then done being 15yrs old 

terribly sorry if i come off rude to you, it isnt meant to be


----------



## RedDevilLover (Feb 28, 2004)

they're hybrids who cares even if they live in a toilet.

jk


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

did not kill them, but chased them around and bit them while they were in there only for a couple minutes then i took them back out. The FH does live w a 6" pleco. It does try to nip it but the pleco is all bony so its a nip and the FH loses interest..


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the pleco will not really be looked at as competition like another cichlid would, id stick with the flowerhorn, and if you want more then one fish, get rid of the flowerhorn.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Good pt gage, i guess he'll just stay by himself. Its a shame he's got such a bad attitude


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

its normal, mine are all just babies...


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Mine are all alone, or at least divided. If he seems bored you can try hanging a little mirror on the tank, but don't leave it on there all the time.


----------

